# Dune: Kritiker sind insgesamt zufrieden mit der Sci-Fi-Neuverfilmung



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. September 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Dune: Kritiker sind insgesamt zufrieden mit der Sci-Fi-Neuverfilmung*

					Das Science-Fiction-Epos Dune hat seine ersten Kritiken bekommen, in denen der Film größtenteils mit guten Bewertungen davon kommt. Die Neuverfilmung basiert auf der gleichnamigen Romanreihe von Frank Herbert und ist deren dritte Adaption. Der Kinostart in Deutschland ist am 16. September.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Dune: Kritiker sind insgesamt zufrieden mit der Sci-Fi-Neuverfilmung*


----------



## number_eight_burp (8. September 2021)

Ich bin schon gespannt auf den Film. Nächste Woche Donnerstag schaue ich den in einem IMAX Kino an. Denis Villeneuve hat bis jetzt immer abgeliefert.


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2021)

Ich will mir den Film auch im Kino angucken. Aber wahrscheinlich erst den Montag nach der Premiere.
Dann ist es nicht mehr so voll und Montag´s ist bei uns günstiger.


----------



## Irenicus_mv (8. September 2021)

Na das sind ja mal gute Aussichten für den Herbst, und dann diese Besetzung.
Ich war schon Fan vom ersten Teil  und der ist in den Kritiken auch nicht immer gut 
weggekommen. 
MfG


----------



## 4thVariety (8. September 2021)

ich habe so das Feeling den Film werden einige wenige ans Nostalgiegründen mögen, aber der meiste Rest ignoriert den Film und wird nicht deswegen ins Kino gehen. Mann flieht in die Wüste, schließt sich dort einem Eingeborenenstamm an und überwirft mit ihnen das bestehende Regime, klingt doch sehr Taliban in 2021 Ohren und wenn es dann erst an die Fortsetzungen der Bücher geht will man gar nicht anfangen auf wieviel Arten die heutzutage Cringe sind. 

Hinzu kommt die Frage wie viel ein Film während Corona schon wieder an Umsatz machen kann und ob das reicht bei den Herstellungskosten.


----------



## Mahoy (8. September 2021)

Ich gehöre ja zu denen, die allen bisherigen (abgeschlossenen) Verfilmungen auf ihre Weise interessant fanden. Mal abwarten, was der jüngste Anlauf beiträgt.


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2021)

4thVariety schrieb:


> ich habe so das Feeling den Film werden einige wenige ans Nostalgiegründen mögen, aber der meiste Rest ignoriert den Film und wird nicht deswegen ins Kino gehen. Mann flieht in die Wüste, schließt sich dort einem Eingeborenenstamm an und überwirft mit ihnen das bestehende Regime, klingt doch sehr Taliban in 2021 Ohren und wenn es dann erst an die Fortsetzungen der Bücher geht will man gar nicht anfangen auf wieviel Arten die heutzutage Cringe sind.
> Hinzu kommt die Frage wie viel ein Film während Corona schon wieder an Umsatz machen kann und ob das reicht bei den Herstellungskosten.


Die Dune Filme waren noch nie große Blockbuster und eher für ein spezielles Publikum gemacht. Ähnlich wie Blade Runner.
Ich glaube nicht das man da kommerziell so viel erwarten kann.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (8. September 2021)

4thVariety schrieb:


> klingt doch sehr Taliban in 2021 Ohren


Das Wort _Dschihad _kommt sogar auch ständig wortwörtlich in der Vorlage vor...


4thVariety schrieb:


> und wenn es dann erst an die Fortsetzungen der Bücher geht will man gar nicht anfangen auf wieviel Arten die heutzutage Cringe sind.


Denis Villeneuve möchte auch noch das letzte Drittel des ersten Bandes als zweiten Film und den zweiten Band als letzten Film bringen. Beim Rest ist er bzgl. der Verfilmbarkeit skeptisch. Ich finde, der SyFy-Channel-Miniserie ChildrenOfDune ist es ganz gut geglückt, auch noch Band III aufzunehmen. Allerdings waren die Anpassungen auch wirklich recht drastisch...
Aber Dune Messiah ist auf jeden Fall gut machbar und gehört auch eigentlich irgendwie dazu, damit die Handlung (nicht die Hintergründe, die sind in jedem Fall sehr clever) des ersten Bandes eben nicht so platt wirkt...


4thVariety schrieb:


> Mann flieht in die Wüste, schließt sich dort einem Eingeborenenstamm an und überwirft mit ihnen das bestehende Regime


...wie du sie hier simpel, aber treffend zusammenfasst.


----------



## cinedani (9. September 2021)

Wenn ich das schon lese - es freut und interessiert ganz bestimmt irgendjemanden da draußen dass diese Kritiker zufrieden sind, mir ist dieser Personenkreis wie immer ganz besonders egal! Für mich zählt nur dass ich zufrieden bin, wenn ich mir den Film anschaue ... Wer hat eigentlich dieses  ach so wichtige Pack erfunden?


----------



## MfDoom (9. September 2021)

Jemand die Bücher gelesen? Zum Sterben langweilig, die Handlung zieht sich stellenweise so lang, es ist grausam. 
Das tolle ist das Universum das er mit der Erzählung geschaffen hat. 
Ich freue mich auf jeden Fsll sehr auf den Film


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2021)

cinedani schrieb:


> Wenn ich das schon lese - es freut und interessiert ganz bestimmt irgendjemanden da draußen dass diese Kritiker zufrieden sind, mir ist dieser Personenkreis wie immer ganz besonders egal! Für mich zählt nur dass ich zufrieden bin, wenn ich mir den Film anschaue ...


Manchmal kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln, wenn sie aus meiner Sicht gute Filme verreissen. Letztendlich bilde ich mir aber immer selber ein Urteil.



MfDoom schrieb:


> Jemand die Bücher gelesen? Zum Sterben langweilig, die Handlung zieht sich stellenweise so lang, es ist grausam.


Nein. Ich kenne nur die Filme. Bzw Serie.


MfDoom schrieb:


> Das tolle ist das Universum das er mit der Erzählung geschaffen hat.


Finde ich auch.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (9. September 2021)

cinedani schrieb:


> Wenn ich das schon lese - es freut und interessiert ganz bestimmt irgendjemanden da draußen dass diese Kritiker zufrieden sind, mir ist dieser Personenkreis wie immer ganz besonders egal! Für mich zählt nur dass ich zufrieden bin, wenn ich mir den Film anschaue ... Wer hat eigentlich dieses  ach so wichtige Pack erfunden?


Ich muss auch sagen, dass ich kein großer Freund der Filmkritik bin --- zu oft ließt sich das genauso wenig hilfreich wie ein "emotionaler" Monitortest. (der Bildschirm ist sehr hell, mir sind keine Probleme aufgefallen, so sieht übrigens die Verpackung aus)
Etwas derartiges können auch ohne weiteres User schreiben, sofern sie denn vorab auch schon Zugriff auf die Monitore hätten oder in diesem Fall die Filme vorab sehen dürften.

→ bei aller Kritik, die auch gerechtfertigterweise insbesondere der analytischen Spielebewertung entgegengebracht wird, ist das Gegenteil einfach noch schlechter und ließt sich insbesondere auch nochmals mieser.


----------



## eddwald (10. September 2021)

Mir reicht der Trailer und die paar Dialoge schon, um für mich zu wissen, das hier kommt nicht im entfernsten an den alten Dunde ran. Und ich spreche nicht als Fan Boy. Die Mystic und die Athmosphere scheint mir hier sehr abzugehen.  Dune 84 war Kunst, der hier scheint mir eher sowas wie sehr intelligent gemachte Aktion, also kalt. Denis Villeneuves ist nun mal nicht David Lynch. Dem Mann kann keiner das Wasser reichen. Aber mit Chips bzw nem Sechser kalten Bieren wirds sicher gehen. Und wer weiß, vielleicht täucht man sich ja in der Neuverfilmung. Is nicht alles "schlecht", was heut so in der Filmwelt produziert wird. Im Mainstream aber leider viel zu oft.


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2021)

eddwald schrieb:


> Und wer weiß, vielleicht täucht man sich ja in der Neuverfilmung. Is nicht alles "schlecht", was heut so in der Filmwelt produziert wird. Im Mainstream aber leider viel zu oft.


Wie ich schon schrieb: auch dieser Film wird kein Mainstream Film sein. Auch wenn er mehr Action beinhalten soll. Das ist kein Star Wars oder Marvel Film.

Außerdem ist Denis Villeneuve dafür bekannt Filme abseits des Mainstreams zu drehen.
"Arrival", "Sicario" oder "Blade Runner 2049"  kann man nicht gerade als Mainstream-Filme bezeichnen.


----------



## eddwald (10. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> ...
> "Arrival", "Sicario" oder "Blade Runner 2049"  kann man nicht gerade als Mainstream-Filme bezeichnen.


Hmm, wie ich empfinde leider Anbetracht der Fülle an thematisch ähnlichen Filmen heutzutage (fast) schon. Also ich will nicht Maistream sagen, aber schon was für die größere Masse. Ich weiß nicht genau, wie der Hype in der Öffentlichkeit um Dune ´84 damals war, aber David Lynch hatte soweit ich weiß nicht mal ansatzweise irgendwas fürs große Kino produziert bis Dune, also ich denke schon ne andere Hausnummer als Villeneuve, mit allem Respekt vor seinen Können natürlich. Blade Runner 2049 war klasse. Ich verweile gern in Nostalgik , wenn´s um Vergleiche alt gegen neu geht. Also etwas voreingenommen


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2021)

eddwald schrieb:


> Hmm, wie ich empfinde leider Anbetracht der Fülle an thematisch ähnlichen Filmen heutzutage (fast) schon. Also ich will nicht Maistream sagen, aber schon was für die größere Masse.


Wenn man sich die Einspielergebnisse anguckt nicht wirklich.


----------



## facehugger (10. September 2021)

Wir überzeugen uns wie immer SELBST im Kino. Was irgendwelche Möchtegern s wie beurteilen, hat mich/uns noch nie interessiert... 

Gruß


----------



## eddwald (10. September 2021)

facehugger schrieb:


> Wir überzeugen uns wie immer SELBST im Kino. Was irgendwelche Möchtegern s wie beurteilen, hat mich/uns noch nie interessiert...
> 
> Gruß


Naja aber sobald man es liest, ist es im Kopf.  Im schmlimmsten Fall kann man dann nur sagen, der Kerl da hatte recht.
Ich pers bin bei allen Sachen dir mir nicht am Herzen liegen gerne auch maximal kritisch.  Im Falle von Dune ist es so. Allein deswegen schon, weil ich generell Remakes von sehr starken Vorlagen erstmal negativ sehe und deswegen erstmal kritisch betrachte. Also les ich auch gerne schon vorher was die Kritker zu sagen haben. Bei Herzenssachen bzw Sachen die ich Vorfeld schon als positv beurteile, gilt wohl eher, erst mal schauen, dann Kritiken lesen


----------

